# what exactly is car age requirement for Cali drivers (lyft)



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi guys-

What exactly is the car age requirements for Cali drivers ? Is it 2000+ or 2003+ ?

Yes ive been on their site..still not clear. Is there anyone on this thread that is a Cali driver, using 2000 model year car to drive for lyft ?

thanks
10n1


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Orlando has Uber piece of shit car now


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

I was asking for lyft requirements not uber..


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Who wants to ride in a 15 year old car ?


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

LYFT CAR REQUIREMENTS guys...NOT UBER- Thanks


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

What about salvage cars on lyft?


----------



## 1on1 (Feb 16, 2015)

that much I know..no salvage allowed with all 3 (lyft/uber/sidecar).


----------

